# Walmart "Female Bettas"



## bbulino (Jan 18, 2012)

So i went to walmart last week and saw they had a new shipment of "female" bettas. So i decided to check them out, and they were all Male PKs. I mean literally all of them were males not a single female betta in the shipment. Anyone else have this happen at their walmart?


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Mine's usually the opposite. My walmart seems to think that colors = male and no colors = female, so usually when I go there all of the colorful females are in 'male betta' cups and the grey or brown females are in the female cups. Once in a while there's an actual male, but usually that only happens around once a month. XD


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, Walmart's pretty irresponsible with their bettas. They usually sit for weeks in a remote pet section that nobody knows about. Sitting on the edge of a sink next to filthy tropical fish tanks. Walmart is horrible to their fish (most Walmarts at least) and I always pity them. But even some of the most beautiful fish cannot be saved, what a pity. Ours never even labels any fish correctly. They just seem to have a dozen cups marked "male" and a dozen marked "female" and they just stick a random fish into each. Once I saw 3 "female" (male) veiltails all with their super-bright colors and giant fins flaring at each other....Go Walmart...


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

We got a couple of girls in at our store and one turned out to be a plakat male...but he's really handsome. White with rich purple fins. Once I get my rescued bettas homes (the ones that are healing now from missing fins,) I'll have room for the little guy!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

i bought a female, turned out to be male. There was this red one I had seen for a while, well someone got smart and put him in male cup once they realized it was a male lol but I don't see to many males marked female.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Do the price differ?
If yes you could buy more for less XD


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Wow. I had no idea that happened, but I've never checked. Walmart shows its stupidity regarding fish yet again..


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

ours is pretty wrong about that, too. They have them separated not by labeled cups, but by top shelf/bottom shelf logic. They're in divided 1/2 gallon boxes with no labels on the exact box. DUMB. I found at least three females on the male shelf. At least one male on the female shelf. One "female" that I couldn't believe was female from her finnage... but I could be wrong. 

Then, last week, I was there and they had four king betta females tucked way behind all the others. They were HUGE. Like, 2" plus fins. Well, they had them labeled as female. I didn't note the egg spots as the kids were climbing out of the cart to see the pretty fishies. They could have been male.

And one of the female boxes had a slipped divider and both females were in one half. One was missing a huge chunk of tail. So I took it apart and redivided them. What else could I do?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

This is my female I got at walmart. Luckily she is indeed a female, between her fins and her ovipositor, shes gotta be


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

she's beautiful! I love that color!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Knitterly said:


> she's beautiful! I love that color!


Thanks! She had some ammonia burns when I got her, shes mostly recovered now. And I started feeding her omega one tropical pellets usper color and that brought out the white in her tail!


----------

